# Middle back pain question.



## Squeakybike (Jan 7, 2016)

Disclaimer: I searched but am limited to my phone and maybe another Clyde has experienced the same thing.

So I have been riding every day since buying my new ICT and I have worked through the saddle pain and burning legs and aches that I expected to face while getting back into shape. What I didn't expect was some pain in the middle of my back. It's been an annoying dull ache. 

I know there can be several causes and believe I have my bike sized to me properly (though admittedly I spend a lot of time off the saddle pumping the pedals up long climbs). I am 5-10" and 245lbs with no history of back pain. Could this be the price of getting back in shape and the pain will eventually leave or should I be looking at how the bike is set up more closely. Anyone else experienced this?

Be gentle I'm new....


Sent from here to there.


----------



## RogueRadio (Dec 7, 2015)

Squeakybike said:


> Disclaimer: I searched but am limited to my phone and maybe another Clyde has experienced the same thing.
> 
> So I have been riding every day since buying my new ICT and I have worked through the saddle pain and burning legs and aches that I expected to face while getting back into shape. What I didn't expect was some pain in the middle of my back. It's been an annoying dull ache.
> 
> ...


A lot of people complain from back pain due to cycling at first. Its pretty common, as you are now using stabilizing muscles in ways you probably haven't in a long time, if ever. Keep at it. Try some core exercises, along with some back stabilizing exercises. If pain does not subside in 2-3 weeks after consistent riding, you can seek a physical therapist and try strengthening (in a gym or home gym) your major back muscles that also would act as stabilizers while riding (Rhomboids, Middle and Lower traps, Erector Spinae group, and Lats)


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Also, learn to sit and spin on those long climbs.


----------



## Squeakybike (Jan 7, 2016)

TooTallUK said:


> Also, learn to sit and spin on those long climbs.


I figured this was possibly playing a role. Maybe I'll try a different pair of bike shorts to make sitting and spinning more manageable as I try to pedal my rear off (literally).

Sent from here to there.


----------



## walkerhoundvm (Jun 27, 2008)

The only thing I can add to the above responses is that it may be something as simple as lowering your seat a smidge, or tilting it a little more forward (or backward).

Ultimately your muscles will accommodate and you'll improve.

Make sure to drink plenty of water - kidney/bladder stones can show similar symptoms.


----------



## big_shmoop (Jan 21, 2016)

As has been said, it's not uncommon because muscles that aren't used to being used are not finding out they have a purpose. As basic as it sounds, make sure to stretch before and after your ride. Sometimes doing that can make all the difference in the world. I NEVER used to do it until I took an off season cycling class and man does it help. 

Good luck and hopefully you'll move past it quickly and it won't keep you from riding.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

As mentioned, don't be afraid to adjust the seat angle or height. Assuming that's good, it get's better. I'll still get back pain in mid and lower back sometimes if I'm really attacking a trail. Normally it's not there, but will show up when I exert myself. especially if I'm not being smooth and just going all out.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

I don`t have much to add. But i can say i have a bad back 3 herniated disc and it hurts every day all day. the best thing i have done for my back is to stretch and ride a mountainbike. i don`t take many chances at falling but pedaling has been the best. 

some days i have no pain after riding a lot. and if i stop for a few days i can really feel the difference. I know it helps me !


----------



## Barbaramoore (Dec 29, 2015)

Proper stretching of muscles along with exercise will help provide relief for muscles. Physiotherapy techniques that include mid-backpain treatment are:
Massage, Mobilisation or manipulation techniques for the painful joints., trigger point techniques, acupuncture etc. Physio Now at Mississauga is a good place for physiotherapy


----------



## bleepandbloop (Oct 16, 2015)

I know stretching was mentioned and mobilization, but it goes a little farther than that.

When you are working on mobilizing you want to look at your problem area and then look up stream and down stream. For example, on your middle back you need to realize that your entire posterior chain is linked. You could have tight hamstrings but feel it in your back or a tight plantar fascia (bottom of your foot) and feel it in your calves. 
So when working on stretching and mobilization you need to make sure to work the entire chain both above and below your point of interest. I would recommend taking a look at Kelly Starret (he has a Phd and has written 3 books - I highly recommend "Becoming a Supple Leopard"). He also has youtube videos on his page (https://www.youtube.com/user/sanfranciscocrossfit) where he goes over different techniques.

He uses a lot of trigger point therapy so the use of a $1.99 lacrosse ball, foam roller and exercise bands come in handy when performing his mobility work.

Also look at your posture both while riding as well as when you are sitting at a desk or around the house. Are you rolling your shoulders forward and your back over or are you sitting up with a strong torso? Just some thoughts to think about.

Let me know if you have any questions, I only hit wave tops here though it seems like a rant.

- Ty


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

bleepandbloop said:


> I know stretching was mentioned and mobilization, but it goes a little farther than that.
> 
> When you are working on mobilizing you want to look at your problem area and then look up stream and down stream. For example, on your middle back you need to realize that your entire posterior chain is linked. You could have tight hamstrings but feel it in your back or a tight plantar fascia (bottom of your foot) and feel it in your calves.
> So when working on stretching and mobilization you need to make sure to work the entire chain both above and below your point of interest. I would recommend taking a look at Kelly Starret (he has a Phd and has written 3 books - I highly recommend "Becoming a Supple Leopard"). He also has youtube videos on his page (https://www.youtube.com/user/sanfranciscocrossfit) where he goes over different techniques.
> ...


Coming from someone with a degree in exercise science and who has worked a lot with physiotherapy, I can't possibly agree with you more. I highly recommend supple leopard, as well as his site www.mobilitywod.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Just to add, I had a problem with back pain after long rides on a bike that was given to me. Moved the seat forward a tad and it was gone. May not apply in your situation, but something to consider. I was hovering 250-260lbs all last year. Same as of right now, but let's hope that's changed within the next month or two.


----------



## Sportgirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Squeakybike said:


> Disclaimer: I searched but am limited to my phone and maybe another Clyde has experienced the same thing.
> 
> So I have been riding every day since buying my new ICT and I have worked through the saddle pain and burning legs and aches that I expected to face while getting back into shape. What I didn't expect was some pain in the middle of my back. It's been an annoying dull ache.
> 
> ...


Hey, you're not the only one who experienced these kinds of problems with the back&#8230; Due to some injury I had to stop my trainings for over a year and when I started again it was like the first time&#8230;. I'm German so I can't identify ur weight and height but I'm 168 cm and 52 kgs))
Anyway. I knew I need to take extra steps to get rid off the pain. One of the useful articles I found was posted by Harvard uni: Mind over back pain - Harvard Health Blog - Harvard Health Publications
I really like the part about awareness: "So instead of spending hours each day thinking about how much we hate our back pain, worrying about our prognosis, and seeking relief, we learn how to be with the pain - paying attention to how it actually feels at each moment and relaxing our tendency to tense up against it, " but I'm really into Yoga and meditation so it's clear to me what they're talking about.
Another executive decision I made was hiring a masseur and going through a course of massage therapy. However there r other options applicable at home. There r so many new devices that u can use like this for instance: http://massagerism.com/pado-pure-wave-cm-05-massager-my-honest-review.html
Anyway my main point is - motivation is everything. Whatever u do - use ur brain and remember: "if you feel pain, be happy, that means you're alive" LOL 


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

TooTallUK said:


> Also, learn to sit and spin on those long climbs.


Hmmm, I would say the opposite for back pain.


Human anatomy evolved for standing, running and walking, not sitting.
Seated power pedaling forces you push against your core, placing more stess on the muscles
Standing pedaling uses gravity to counter act your pedaling, no muscle tension required
Seated pedaling uphill makes it very likely you are arching your back.


I would say, keep standing as much as possible, but make sure you are standing up tall, with a straight back, not hunching forward


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

May want to look at bar/stem changes, too. Reach issues are common to back pain for me. I bought an adjustable stem and a stem extender and started experimenting til I found what felt best. Then matched that setup with a permanent solution.


----------

